# So my collection still can't stop growing since June 09



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys I didn't wanna update this until after April, but oh well, but I hope you guys enjoy since its updated..I've been collecting since June 09 and that's no lie...I LOVE MAC

The Brushes






Blushes, MSFS, and powders...including two from MAC in Lillyland..





Eye things and Face stuff ( I need more shadesticks)..HK Palettes and MSF e/s















Pigments (collecting now...I love the holiday charms and my reflects very pink full sized)





Lipglosses (too much, trying to sale/swap OVERSEXED p/g and FOOLISHY FAB P/G)






Lipsticks (not enough, trying to sale/swap my MAC red l/s used once)





Eyeshadow palettes


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 28, 2009)

*Yeah that's since June I was collecting just alot of drugstore makeup and I had like all the VS lipglosses but I gave it away to my sister and I was taking a trip to Vegas and I was like ya know I want to go to MAC and buy some makeup for the trip thats when I actually looked in there and fell in love...*


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## friedargh (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow that's so much for just a few months! I love the pinks, browns/golds and purples palettes. So envious! I can't wait to see how much you have by the end of the year. I see you like pink and nude lippies .

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 28, 2009)

That's amazing, I can't believe you've hauled all that since a few month. I started a month before and I'm know where near that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very impressive collection you've got there girl!


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweet collection!!!!


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 28, 2009)

*Yeah well I didn't go to the pro store in Vegas I regret it now..I want to make a trip in couple of weeks to get some mixing medium I need to collect some pigments..cant wait for the mischief makers pigments set im going to get them all..but yeah I go to the Ontario Mills CCO out here every 2 weeks thats where I got my Sunset B e/s..they only had one left I'm like yea I want it...I almost jumped over the counter to get it haha I love CCO im going to go next month..I still shop at VS but for theyre PINK stuff I recently fell in love with theyre PINK stuff lol I love sweats..I love the color pink anyways..but thanks Casadalinnis yeah I look at that traincase post I posted and I think Im going to the sterlite drawers..that's where I have my makeup now..it just looks so empty, but I guess theyre always room to grow hehe..*


----------



## driz69 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice collection for a few months. Keep up the good work. LOL


----------



## n_c (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 28, 2009)

I fear for your wallet! You got such an amazing collection in a short amount of time, i esp love your eyeshadow collection.


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea that was since June I just dont go out or spend my money on anything else but MAC plus at my job i have the opportunity to work as much overtime as i want sooo..but im making a huge list for a mac and nars haul next month right as we speak, my limit could be up to $400 if i want..but we'll see.. i guess im always on here looking at things next to buy...but i guess im going to do haul pics as soon as i can get the stuff...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow thanks for sharing!  I can't believe you have all that just since June!


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous collection


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Oct 29, 2009)

love your collection! cant wait to see it grow even more, i started around june also and i only have 1/4 of what you have lol


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome collection!  I can't even imagine what it will be like in a few months!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 30, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

holy cow! i'd hate to be your wallet! you have some great stuff seeing as you've been collecting for not even a year! wow!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 1, 2009)

wow really nice


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 1, 2009)

You got a gorgeous makeup collection! Imagine within a year, your collection wil be huge!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 2, 2009)

You have a great collection!!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see the one year shot, if your only 5 months in. Feels good not to know I'm not the only makeup addict out here. Thanks


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

You got quite a collection in such a short time. I envy all the e/s.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Am so freaking jealous! I don't think you'll be able to fit all your make-up in those drawers if you keep buying make-up like that for the next five months 0_0


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

great collection


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Nov 5, 2009)

great collection!!


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Jan 19, 2010)

*updatteeedddd....*


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice collection!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 22, 2010)

nice collection!


----------

